
Using Python, SQL and Docker to analyse the health records of 24M people - evansd
https://www.zdnet.com/article/developers-and-doctors-just-built-this-giant-open-source-data-project-to-understand-the-coronavirus/
======
sidpatil
What does Docker really have to do with this? It's only mentioned twice in the
article.

It's like saying "Using Python, SQL, and a virtual machine to analyse the
health records of 24M people."

